# Jessica AKA The Vicious One....



## Halloween Mad House (Sep 30, 2012)

In the top photo you can see Jessica, getting ready to do an art project with a new friend...

In some of the other photos you can see Jessica, doing an art project...with what is left of her new friend.


----------

